# kerb crawlin'....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Went for a drive with a mate of mine to his parents...

Our wives were in with some sort of psychic for the night so we made ourselves scarce....

We called by a local conie spot... looking for some food for the ferrets tonight...

We seen a lone rabbit on a grassy verge...

Ross had his window down... and i shot across him...out the drivers window...

An 11mm lead ball put a stop to the nights feeding.... and the ferrets ate well


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

The super dooper lead shooter does it again ! :-D 
Nice shooting mate ;-)


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Wow. That would be quite the shot to take across your friend. For me I'd turn that rabbit down. Put you put a hole in the rabbit, and you were confident, so who am I to say any thing


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting as always, and a good sized for the plate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how you call them conies. That's a really ancient word.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

nice looking bunny


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot ... nice looking bunny. Personally, the ferrets would have to become vegetarian ... don't think I could stand not to eat that beast myself!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

nice one!


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

well shot ! hope Ross didn;t get 'face slap' :rofl:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Trustworthy guy is ross  ...

This 11mm lead certainly packed a punch... chest shot...



















Lodged itself in the inside of the ribs... caused plenty of trauma to all the vital organs for a instant dispatch.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No wonder it didnt get up lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting! Plus, you gave the psychic someone new to talk too LoL (my girls into that shit too)...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

And a chance to practice your post-mortem skills!


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Dang!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

chico said:


> Dang!


Kung? ..

Naa... it was a homemade one buddy....


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Good shooting! Plus, you gave the psychic someone new to talk too LoL (my girls into that **** too)...


Wife said the psychic was like " WOAH..... ive just had a rabbit peeing on my foot...says im to tell you your husbands an eijit "


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice shooting Lee and a great looking catty to B)


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

better drop off some more 11mm lead for you mate now that you,re a convert.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

oldstevie said:


> better drop off some more 11mm lead for you mate now that you,re a convert.


Aye mate... youve got enough raw lead to be getting on with it now


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice shooting, good job the drivers trained to sit tight :rofl:


----------

